# Tasty beef burgers , ala SFW house recipe modified. slightly....



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I used beef...so...
I didn't put it under any set forum heading.

I can't take credit for these , as Dawn made the originals using different peppers and different ingredients.
:evil:

Several pounds of ground critter.....
( I.E. - 80/20 ground beef )
1 pkg. [8 oz] neufchatel or lite cream cheese
2 cups sliced pickled jalapenos
1/4 cup dried minced onion
Into a food pulverizer.... I mean chopper / processor!

daWg~wh00P them ingredamintz till they make a nice smooth gl0P.

roll out / or paDDY-caKE yerself some nice thin ground beeF , make yer paDDieS thin & big diameter two for each burger.
Take one put a nice d0LL0p of mixture (about a TBSP or more) on one paDDY and smooth it out - but NOT to the edges... cap it off with the other paDDY and form it into ONE nice burger... grillz it up over some nice maple , hickory or cherry and enjoy!
The cream cheese fillin' r0X!
And ~ YES ~ you can pan fry these also.
:gaga:
Of course there's likely a bunch will be left over - but you can always spread some on the buns!!!!!!!!!
:evilsmile

*R*


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy was just telling me about this recipe, a variation of it anyways.
My oldtimer neighbor said they did em with just onion and pickle in them that way too back in the 1930's.
Sounds great, have to try it, or my own 'MOREL' variation soon :corkysm55 !


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm going to keep this in mind and try it. I must admit I'm going to throw some Habanero's in with the jalapeno's though. Sounds really good.:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mark... you'll have to turn me on to a small spot somewhere that I could actually FIND a few shR00Mz... I've never found one near my place since I moved up there 7 yrs. ago.
As far as the habaneros go FH - sounds damn good , I just KNOW my Wife wouldn't touch those...'Penos & milder chiles she'll eat though.

LET US KNOW!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Stuffed burgers are Grrrrrreatttttttttt!!

I do something similar with slightly cooked onions, pepperoni and mozzerella cheese! I will be trying this tomorrow night!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> Mark... you'll have to turn me on to a small spot somewhere that I could actually FIND a few shR00Mz... I've never found one near my place since I moved up there 7 yrs. ago.
> As far as the habaneros go FH - sounds damn good , I just KNOW my Wife wouldn't touch those...'Penos & milder chiles she'll eat though.
> 
> LET US KNOW!


 Sounds like my woman. She complains that everytime I eats habs (I eat them whole sometimes when I drink a little to much too:yikes::lol::lol she won't kiss me because her lips go numb. She however does like jalapeno's if they are in something. Maybe I'll make this recipe this weekend with hers having jalapeno's and mine having habs. I have some fresh habs too. Will be good.:corkysm55:coolgleam


----------

